# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  PIRX - Software and Manual/Tutorial

## cadrjr

Hi,I have just been given an old original PIRX printer. I have never used a 3D printer before, so I'd like to learn on this one. There was no software or manuals with my printer. The PIRX company and website seem to have vanished ?  Could someone supply me with the Manual and Tutorial documentation that came with this device ? Thanks, Richard.

----------

